# House with no walls



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Now a days. The houses are getting worse to rough-in

This open concept. Is leaving me no walls to conceal the plumbing and the rest of the mechanical. Then I got to tell them there is going to be bulk heads. They don't want bulk heads. I can't win. 

One we are doing right now I explained the bulk head then now he wants us to change it and reconfigure the mechanical after the work was already done


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

"One we are doing right now I explained the bulk head then now he wants us to change it and reconfigure the mechanical after the work was already done"

So whats the problem ?
" Sign right here Sir " we'll be happy to do that change order for ____ dollars.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

No blueprints?

You are just asking for it putting the stuff in as YOU see fit.....


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

ILPlumber said:


> No blueprints?
> 
> You are just asking for it putting the stuff in as YOU see fit.....


The Plumbing for most of my open floor plan jobs is completed during the groundwork phase.

Water piping is usually done with home runs pulled to a central manifold in the mechanical room or a nearby closet and DWV is brought up from the slab into plumbing walls -- Even if that means creating chases in footings or foundation walls before the slabs, footings and walls are poured.

I work with the same Architects on most of my jobs, so getting them to place columns or soffiting in strategic locations is fairly painless.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

ILPlumber said:


> No blueprints?
> 
> You are just asking for it putting the stuff in as YOU see fit.....


Yes blue prints

No mechanical however. We got to do our own lay out (plumbing & heating)

This is home owner acting as his own general.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> This is home owner acting as his own general.


Theres yur problem


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Do all the plumbing out of copper, polish and lacquer it.

Make it an architectural detail. :laughing:


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

change order!!!

I wish i could get a 2x6 wall.


They should make oval pipe


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

I'd like to see the plans for this job.

I bet I could lay it out in a day.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

This is a two story house with full basement. The worse part is the beams are recessed in side the floor joist. So no clear path to run between the floor joist in order so we can get to a wall so we can go down. So we are traveling diagonally to the floor joist in order to get down walls to next level. This takes bulk heads.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

What the heck is a "bulkhead" in house plumbing terms?


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

SlickRick said:


> What the heck is a "bulkhead" in house plumbing terms?


I was wondering the same thing. Soffitt????


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Perhaps a furr out?


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

A bulkhead is an ugly horizontal box that almost never looks like it should be there. 

Bulkheads are usually caused by poor design by an architect or poor planning by engineers or subs...

They are becoming an epidemic because no one pulls their head out of their anus until the aw shiot moment. 

By then the only option is the aforementioned butt ugly bulkhead....


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Really, you people don't know what a bulkhead is?? This is one of MANY in my basement


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

Looks like a soffitt to me.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Michaelcookplum said:


> Really, you people don't know what a bulkhead is?? This is one of MANY in my basement


That's Marilyn Monroe.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Soffitt or furrdown is what they call'em around these parts...


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Bulkheads are in submarines !!! Fur outs are in a buildings!!!


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

I guess bulk Heads are a canadian term..... soffit is what is out side the house to vent the attic


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Facia too!!!


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

OldSchool said:


> Now a days. The houses are getting worse to rough-in
> 
> This open concept. Is leaving me no walls to conceal the plumbing and the rest of the mechanical. Then I got to tell them there is going to be bulk heads. They don't want bulk heads. I can't win.
> 
> One we are doing right now I explained the bulk head then now he wants us to change it and reconfigure the mechanical after the work was already done


Aint it the truth! :laughing: And to get that open look they're putting beams everywhere to carry the load and blocking me from piping things properly, or in some cases, at all.

Just finished roughing in one that was all beams (not that goofy boxy thing I posted pics of earlier - this one was "simple and straight-forward"). I and the tin knocker made Mr. GC put big drops ("bulkheads") all the way around the dining room and across the ceiling between the kitchen/dining and family room/dining. :laughing: He was not thrilled by this development. :laughing: We also had to drop the entire guest bedroom ceiling about 8". Made both the tin knocker and me happy. Just run the pipes where ya need and then the framers come and cover them up.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

OldSchool said:


> I guess bulk Heads are a canadian term..... soffit is what is out side the house to vent the attic


We call the exterior soffitts as well.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Facia too!!!


Soffitt is the part under the eave, Facia is the front edge part, where the shingles end.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Titan Plumbing said:


> We call the exterior soffitts as well.


 
Make up your mind.... calling two different things the same .... no wonder everybody is so confused down there...


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> Make up your mind.... calling two different things the same .... no wonder everybody is so confused down there...


Bulkhead, final answer!


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Michaelcookplum said:


> Bulkhead, final answer!


We just don't build many ships.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Titan Plumbing said:


> Soffitt is the part under the eave, Facia is the front edge part, where the shingles end.


I know that Titan !!! That's why I said facia 
Too!!! I think fur out or fur down is the proper term here !! If its vertical it is a chase or fur out !!! But maybe some one knows where the term fur out came from!!


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Michaelcookplum said:


> Really, you people don't know what a bulkhead is?? This is one of MANY in my basement


3 outta 4 houses have those down here and just for decoration. Nothing inside them.

My kitchen has them.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

they call that a cove ceiling here when there is a bulk head all the way around


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> I know that Titan !!! That's why I said facia
> Too!!! I think fur out or fur down is the proper term here !! If its vertical it is a chase or fur out !!! But maybe some one knows where the term fur out came from!!


It is a carpentry term, you tell the carpenter you need something built, and he ask... "How furr out, and how furr down? "


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> they call that a cove ceiling here when there is a bulk head all the way around


That's a vaulted ceiling here!!


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> That's a vaulted ceiling here!!


Thats funny because here a vaulted ceiling is like a cathedral ceiling


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Here is the difference from cove to vaulted


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

The furr down Protech is referring to is above cabinets and above the vanities/mirrors in bathrooms...mainly, except where it's not...


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

furred out is what we call it round chere


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

I just call them "one of those tacky boxes that cover up your plumbing."


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> Here is the difference from cove to vaulted


One on left is vaulted. One on right is cathedral Like my picture But heck it's all the same


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

SlickRick said:


> It is a carpentry term, you tell the carpenter you need something built, and he ask... "How furr out, and how furr down? "


Thats a great one !!


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

there is also tray ceiling


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

A house with no walls, huh? I guess that without walls everybody knows where the bathroom is. Wait, can it be a bathroom if it's not a room, you gotta have walls to make a room, right? Not that it matters, nobody is gonna use it unless they're home alone.


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

OldSchool said:


> Here is the difference from cove to vaulted


That's a trayed ceiling with the lights is the more common term, although some mix the meanings

Coved are rounded corners


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

ZL700 said:


> That's a trayed ceiling with the lights.
> 
> Coved are rounded corners


I guess google is wrong .... when I typed in coved ceiling that picture poped up and then when I typed in trayed the other picture popped up...

I am going to have to contact google immediately to get them to make the corrections :laughing:


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

Yes many mix the terms

I learned when I built, I have both


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

if they don't want bulkheads why not raise everything then build a drop all the way across?


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

AKdaplumba said:


> if they don't want bulkheads why not raise everything then build a drop all the way across?


Because they only realize it after the place is framed and the mechanical guys come in...


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

I like the term that the Canadiens use to identify a gutter.


----------



## Plumberass (Dec 8, 2011)

RealLivePlumber said:


> I like the term that the Canadiens use to identify a gutter.


Downspout ?


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

No, not the conductor or leader. The gutter. 

Makes me cringe when homes says it. 

Someone will chime in.


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

RealLivePlumber said:


> No, not the conductor or leader. The gutter.
> 
> Makes me cringe when homes says it.
> 
> Someone will chime in.


Eavestrough?


----------

